# I'm new!



## maawolfe36 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey folks! 

My name is Michael. I'm doing NaNoWriMo this year and want to get involved with the writing community. I joined Steve the WriMo Forum, and found this forum as a recommendation in Tapatalk so I figured I might as well join here too! 

I'm looking forward to meeting you all. 

Since I'm sure it's probably the first question on your minds, I'm currently 2,647 words into my NaNo novel. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Michael,

Welcome to our creative community. There are several members participating in NaNo and we have a dedicated forum HERE.

Good luck with the challenge. I completed it in 2012 and although it was a long hard slog at the time I enjoyed it.

2647 words is a good start!


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Michael and welcome. I see you have already checked in to the NaNo thread so you'll be bound to meet some new friends there pretty soon. What is your novel about?

Don't forget to take a look at the other forums too. There's a lot to look at and lots of inspiration to be had.

Good luck with your NaNo and I'll look forward to seeing you around the place. 

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 2, 2016)

maawolfe36 said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> My name is Michael. I'm doing NaNoWriMo this year and want to get involved with the writing community. I joined Steve the WriMo Forum, and found this forum as a recommendation in Tapatalk so I figured I might as well join here too!
> 
> ...





Hello Michael, so nice to meet you, and congratulations on doing NaNo... That takes a lot of dedication and determination... I admire and respect that... but when you need a break, check out the lounge and put your feet up and relax... or if your inspiration lags... check out all the cool challenges and stuff we have going on...you will stay motivated and inspired... hope to see you around...


----------



## JustRob (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Michael. You definitely sound like the sort to fit in here, eminently more so than myself. I have only ever written anything to get the ideas and words to stop buzzing around in my head and how fast I do that is determined by my typing speed more than anything, so NaNoWriMo is the last thing that I would want to attempt. When I did write a novel it was much longer than 50,000 words and I worked on it so obsessively that my angel (my long-suffering wife, that is) thought that I'd gone mad as I'd never written any fiction before. That was five years ago and I've written almost nothing since, but then I have never wanted to be a writer, so figure that out.

Why am I still here then? Well, maybe because this is a community of relatively intelligent people who know how to express themselves well and tolerate others. It's just unfortunate that this is to such a great extent a world of fiction, but the people and their attitudes are real enough. 

Come to think of it, isn't 50,000 words a bit short for a novel? Having finished writing what I thought was my story I realised that it was only the first of six parts. I roughly drafted out the second part and then gave up writing. If I hadn't intended to write anything at all and almost nobody read what I'd already written there didn't seem to be any point. As for the six part story itself, with all modesty I do consider it to be one of the best that I've ever "read" and frequently revisit it in my mind, but not to write anything down any more. 

So, if you really want to write then get into the habit, one which I have never acquired, and work at it. Write on!


----------



## MajorMagma (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice to meet you, Michael!


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! Glad to meet you all 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello and welcome, good luck in your Nanowrimo this month. Will you be sharing some of your project with us after november? It is nice to meet you, see you around wf.


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah I probably will share some of it, though it'll need some polish before it's ready to be seen by anyone's eyes but mine. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Well then call me intrigued I will look forward to reading some when your ready to share. How are you finding NaNoWriMo so far? I'm thinking of joining it next year.


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm enjoying it, but it's hard. I'm more of a planner (plantser, really, I like to plan characters and setting and then pants the plot), but I didn't really have time to plan that much before NaNo so it's been difficult. I had a talk about it with a friend of mine who's written a couple books (none published yet, but he's a very creative fella) and he had some great ideas to help me out, so it's moving forward slowly but surely. I need to remember to update my NaNo word count more often, I'm updating it every 2-3 days instead of every day which doesn't really work so well for me because I need to see how much I've done every day but I forget.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Michael. Pleased to meet you. = D

Once you reach ten posts you'll be able to edit your signature and profile picture.

If you don't mind me asking what's your NaNoWriMo about so far?


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't mind at all! Basically it's a fantasy story, and I've got two sub-plots that I haven't tied together just yet. On one side, I've got a Prince whose father died, leaving the throne to him, but the kingdom is under threat from the Dark Lord NotSauron (seriously, that's what I'm typing until I think of a name for the big bad) and so the young prince/king/whatever is willing to do whatever it takes to protect his kingdom... Including dark magic which corrupts him and turns our "Prince Charming Knight in Shining Armor" into a main antagonist later in the story (*shh* spoilers). On the other side, I've got a ruthless assassin who kills anyone without remorse, a real despicable fellow who has no soul: he'll take the contracts that no one else will, because he's nearly immortal and since he has no soul, he has no hope of heaven and no fear of hell so he lives for the moment, doing whatever it takes to get ahead with no sense of morality. And later in the story I'll redeem him, turning a main bad guy into the protagonist while I tear the main protagonist to shreds. At least, that's what I'm planning at the moment. Of course there's more to it than that but I'm in the early stages yet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Michael, welcome! Good job tackling the NaNoWriMo! I've not had the time to try that, so well done!


----------



## Carly Berg (Nov 12, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Michael.


----------



## JaneC (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice to meet you Michael!


----------

